

WebOS is vulnerable to XSS, zero-day exploit found - Apocryphon
http://www.informationweek.com/news/security/vulnerabilities/231001078

======
Apocryphon
Would Windows 8 apps be likewise open to this sort of web programming
language-based vulnerability?

